# 2021.5 Atlas SEL-Premium 2.0t or 3.6 - PLEASE HELP



## MountainMama406 (May 6, 2021)

I am in the market for a new 2021.5 Atlas SEL-Premium w/ 4Motion - I drive quite a bit for work but this will be our main family rig. We live in western MT and drive mountain passes regularly, usually the two-lane variety where passing is a must. Overall breakdown is probably more 60/40 highway versus city... anyways I am completely stuck on which engine to get. My husband has a truck so we don't need the Atlas for towing. It appears that the 2.0t makes more sense because of that, plus our home elevation is around 3,200 ft. I am knee deep in VW forums (researcher by profession) and my main concerns are the longevity of the 2.0t versus the V6, as well as overall power as we are big people and often have our car loaded for camping, skiiing, etc... I am not buying an SUV for the gas mileage, although it would be an added bonus...

Would love any and all thoughts, pros & cons, experiences. Ty


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Seems that the 2.0tsi is more reliable than the 3.6, as odd as it is.. Because 3.6 is older. Lots of high mileage EA888 2.0tsi VWs and Audis out there with zero issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

I live in the Rocky Mountain region (New México) at about 6000 feet above sea level, and I bought a 2021 Atlas 4-Motion with the 2.0T engine. I test drove the Atlas with the 3.6 VR6 and with the 2.0T back to back, before I ordered mine from the factory. Here at high elevation the turbocharged engine produces almost 100% of its rated horsepower, whereas the naturally-aspirated engine loses a lot of power (about 3% per 1000 feet). In the high mountains the 2.0T engine is significantly faster than the 3.6 VR6. For me, the 2.0T is the obvious choice.

At sea level, the power advantage of the turbo is less. The 2.0T is faster, but only very slightly. I am not sure which engine I would buy, if I lived near sea level. The VR6 can tow more, and sounds nicer. Do not be fooled by the higher horsepower rating of the VR6; it is not real-world.

In terms of fuel economy, the 2.0T is about 25% more economical than the 3.6, according to the EPA rating.

In terms of reliability and durability, it seems the VR6 should have the theoretical advantage. In the real world, the 2.0T has been more reliable and durable. The VR6 has had some reliability problems on the early Atlas models. The 2.0T engine is shared with Audi cars and SUV’s, all the way up to the Q7. The VR6 is only used by Volkswagen.

I hope this helps.

🍺


----------



## The Road Warrior (May 23, 2006)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I live in the Rocky Mountain region (New México) at about 6000 feet above sea level, and I bought a 2021 Atlas 4-Motion with the 2.0T engine. I test drove the Atlas with the 3.6 VR6 and with the 2.0T back to back, before I ordered mine from the factory. Here at high elevation the turbocharged engine produces almost 100% of its rated horsepower, whereas the naturally-aspirated engine loses a lot of power (about 3% per 1000 feet). In the high mountains the 2.0T engine is significantly faster than the 3.6 VR6. For me, the 2.0T is the obvious choice.
> 
> At sea level, the power advantage of the turbo is less. The 2.0T is faster, but only very slightly. I am not sure which engine I would buy, if I lived near sea level. The VR6 can tow more, and sounds nicer. Do not be fooled by the higher horsepower rating of the VR6; it is not real-world.
> 
> ...


I’m pretty sure that the 3.6 VR6 has been in the Touareg, Cayenne, Q7, and Passat at different points. I’m sure I’m missing some others. It’s not VW only, however it may be only in the Atlas currently. 

Also, have their been speed comparisons between the two somewhere at sea level? I feel like I’ve seen some YouTube vids where they compare but they’re in Colorado or something and, yeah, being high up brings breathing struggles for a N/A engine…

That being said, if you don’t need towing, just get the 2.0. They’re both pretty reliable but if you’re way above sea level and don’t need to tow it’s a no-brainer, get the 2.0. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

I just picked up a 2021.5 Atlas SEL for my wife this week. The additional features on the SEL Premium aren't worth the extra money in my opinion. Leather isn't a deal breaker given how good VW's V-Tex seats are. 360 overhead camera is a decent feature, but I question the usefulness once the front camera gets dirty. Ventilated seats - survived all these years without. Park assist would be one of the features I'd gladly take, and the Fender audio is the other. Frankly, it is dumb VW doesn't offer the Fender system a la carte, I think most people would be willing to pay for it given the change to a 6 speaker system. 

As far as the engine, I love the VR6. I have a Passat GT as well and it's just a good motor. Having been around in the initial form since the late 80s it has been refined over and over. I agree with the benefit of the turbo motor in high altitude areas, I'm only 600' above sea level so no big deal here.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

HP in these vehicles is not an issue, it is torque that matters. 
2.0T has 258 lb-ft and VR6 266. However, 2.0T reaches its torque at 1,600rpm, and VR6 at 3,200. Also, at altitude turbo will make it up for drop in atmospheric pressure. 
EA888 is good engine, but two things that still plague them:
1. Water pump is ongoing saga. VW did numerous updates, but they are stubbornly sticking to plastic housing and it is known to crack. Once that happens real solution is all aluminum pump made by GRAF. 
2. High pressure fuel pump sometimes will give up. Sometimes! It is not regular issue. 30min DIY job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

To add, 2.0T is super easy to tune. In no time you can bump power to safe levels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMama406 (May 6, 2021)

Just picked up our 2.0T today. Drove them back to back yesterday and my husband and I both like how the 2.0T feels. Much more fun to drive. The amount of mountain passes I drive made the decision for me. Thank you for all of your help.

Getting the Premium just for the Fender Audio. I was not impressed with the sound in the SEL, we are music lovers and I spend a lot of time in the car. I never thought I would buying a brand new car, I'm not skimping on the audio. Also ended up going with the Mauro Brown interior, just love the look!


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

MountainMama406 said:


> Just picked up our 2.0T today. Drove them back to back yesterday and my husband and I both like how the 2.0T feels. Much more fun to drive. The amount of mountain passes I drive made the decision for me. Thank you for all of your help.
> 
> Getting the Premium just for the Fender Audio. I was not impressed with the sound in the SEL, we are music lovers and I spend a lot of time in the car. I never thought I would buying a brand new car, I'm not skimping on the audio. Also ended up going with the Mauro Brown interior, just love the look!


Congratulations! My wife and I bought our 2021 Atlas about 7 months ago. It is a nice vehicle, and the 2.0T was the right engine for us here in the Rocky Mountains. We have had no problems, so far. I hope your experience is as good as ours.

Your engine is producing almost 100% power at high altitude. But the turbocharger is working harder to produce that power. You may want to consider more frequent oil changes than the recommended 10,000 mile interval.

Pictures are always welcome…….

🍺


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

The Road Warrior said:


> I’m pretty sure that the 3.6 VR6 has been in the Touareg, Cayenne, Q7, and Passat at different points. I’m sure I’m missing some others. It’s not VW only, however it may be only in the Atlas currently.
> 
> Also, have their been speed comparisons between the two somewhere at sea level? I feel like I’ve seen some YouTube vids where they compare but they’re in Colorado or something and, yeah, being high up brings breathing struggles for a N/A engine…
> 
> ...


OK, I concede your point. I should have probably better worded my statement “The 3.6 VR6 is CURRENTLY only used by Volkswagen“. I acknowledge the engine has been used by Porsche and Audi in the past. I checked, and I don’t think it is currently used by Porsche or Audi. But, I am not 100% certain. 

🍺


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

MountainMama406 said:


> Just picked up our 2.0T today. Drove them back to back yesterday and my husband and I both like how the 2.0T feels. Much more fun to drive. The amount of mountain passes I drive made the decision for me. Thank you for all of your help.
> 
> Getting the Premium just for the Fender Audio. I was not impressed with the sound in the SEL, we are music lovers and I spend a lot of time in the car. I never thought I would buying a brand new car, I'm not skimping on the audio. Also ended up going with the Mauro Brown interior, just love the look!


Go APR Plus tune. Dealership will install it. You retain warranty. Bump to 291hp and 317 lb-ft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Congratulations! My wife and I bought our 2021 Atlas about 7 months ago. It is a nice vehicle, and the 2.0T was the right engine for us here in the Rocky Mountains. We have had no problems, so far. I hope your experience is as good as ours.
> 
> Your engine is producing almost 100% power at high altitude. But the turbocharger is working harder to produce that power. You may want to consider more frequent oil changes than the recommended 10,000 mile interval.
> 
> Pictures are always welcome…….


Regardless of altitude, EA888 should go 5-7.5k miles OCI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

My wife and I are planning on purchasing a 2021 S 2.0 TSI 4Motion. We went through the pros and cons of both the 3.6 VR6 vs. the 2.0 TSI and it came down what the OP mentions. We will never tow anything so the 2.0 TSI makes more sense to us.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Phil37 said:


> My wife and I are planning on purchasing a 2021 S 2.0 TSI 4Motion. We went through the pros and cons of both the 3.6 VR6 vs. the 2.0 TSI and it came down what the OP mentions. We will never tow anything so the 2.0 TSI makes more sense to us.


My wife and I both really like our 2021 Atlas SE 4-Motion with the 2.0 TSI engine. BUT, I realize our situation is different than most other people on this forum, since we live at high altitude. The turbo engine is significantly more powerful than the VR6 3.6 engine at 6000 feet above sea level. We ordered ours as soon as the 2.0T became available with 4-Motion, and we have owned it for about 8 months. We do not tow with our Atlas.

🍺


----------



## Aklas (Apr 9, 2021)

MountainMama406 said:


> I am in the market for a new 2021.5 Atlas SEL-Premium w/ 4Motion - I drive quite a bit for work but this will be our main family rig. We live in western MT and drive mountain passes regularly, usually the two-lane variety where passing is a must. Overall breakdown is probably more 60/40 highway versus city... anyways I am completely stuck on which engine to get. My husband has a truck so we don't need the Atlas for towing. It appears that the 2.0t makes more sense because of that, plus our home elevation is around 3,200 ft. I am knee deep in VW forums (researcher by profession) and my main concerns are the longevity of the 2.0t versus the V6, as well as overall power as we are big people and often have our car loaded for camping, skiiing, etc... I am not buying an SUV for the gas mileage, although it would be an added bonus...
> 
> Would love any and all thoughts, pros & cons, experiences. Ty


I may not be the best person to answer as I only owned 3.6 for 3 months now and has no experience with 2.0T.. but one thing is for sure, this 3.6 will make you stop to refuel more than you imagine, not only because of low MPG but also due to tiny gas tank. I suggest you test drive both and see if you feel some major power difference cuz on paper, difference looks very minor.


----------



## MountainMama406 (May 6, 2021)

anorine said:


> I just picked up a 2021.5 Atlas SEL for my wife this week. The additional features on the SEL Premium aren't worth the extra money in my opinion. Leather isn't a deal breaker given how good VW's V-Tex seats are. 360 overhead camera is a decent feature, but I question the usefulness once the front camera gets dirty. Ventilated seats - survived all these years without. Park assist would be one of the features I'd gladly take, and the Fender audio is the other. Frankly, it is dumb VW doesn't offer the Fender system a la carte, I think most people would be willing to pay for it given the change to a 6 speaker system.
> 
> As far as the engine, I love the VR6. I have a Passat GT as well and it's just a good motor. Having been around in the initial form since the late 80s it has been refined over and over. I agree with the benefit of the turbo motor in high altitude areas, I'm only 600' above sea level so no big deal here.


I get that, we got a pretty good deal on it as they had quite a few on the lot and we went with bench seats, so I felt justified spending more the Premium. For me the Fender Audio makes it worth while. We are huge audiophiles and well, that thing bumps. The ventilated seats are great, albeit we don't live in a climate where I would deem them "necessary". The 360 camera has been a huge hit for fitting the large SUV in small parking spaces. 

1500 miles in and I am super pleased with the 2.0t, it is so much fun to drive.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

MountainMama406 said:


> I get that, we got a pretty good deal on it as they had quite a few on the lot and we went with bench seats, so I felt justified spending more the Premium. For me the Fender Audio makes it worth while. We are huge audiophiles and well, that thing bumps. The ventilated seats are great, albeit we don't live in a climate where I would deem them "necessary". The 360 camera has been a huge hit for fitting the large SUV in small parking spaces.
> 
> 1500 miles in and I am super pleased with the 2.0t, it is so much fun to drive.


Our Atlas also has the rear bench seat (rather than the captain's chairs). The reason we ordered it with the bench seat, is that we get a very large and completely flat load floor when all the seats are folded. I occasionally use our Atlas to haul large musical instruments, so the load floor is important to me.

I am glad to hear the Atlas and the 2.0T engine have worked out well for you. So far, our experience with the Atlas has been excellent.

🍺


----------

